

MailPilot turns your email into a todo list - lucaspiller
http://mail-pilot.com/

======
lucaspiller
Came across this on Twitter, it looks like a nice alternative to Sparrow. More
on their (funded) Kickstarter page:

[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1380180715/mail-pilot-
em...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1380180715/mail-pilot-email-
reimagined)

